# Mohs Surgery - coding for MOHS



## amadison (Oct 3, 2011)

I need help clarifying the coding for MOHS.  If you are billing for 6 stages...would the correct billing be 17311 (first stage); 17312 x 5 units  or would it be 17311 (first stage); 17312 x 4units; 17315 x 1unit?  I am not clear is 17311 and 17312 should total 5 together?


----------



## drsnpatil (Oct 3, 2011)

*Mohs*



amadison said:


> I need help clarifying the coding for MOHS.  If you are billing for 6 stages...would the correct billing be 17311 (first stage); 17312 x 5 units  or would it be 17311 (first stage); 17312 x 4units; 17315 x 1unit?  I am not clear is 17311 and 17312 should total 5 together?



Need to bill 17311x1 and 17315x1.


----------



## Biller385 (Oct 3, 2011)

Codes depend on location of Mohs surgery.  Code17311 is for head, neck, hand, feet, genitalia etc. You did not mention if surgery was done on Head,etc.  I would guess the head. the code would be 17311 and 17312 x 5 for a total of six stages.  Code 17315 is for each additional block after the first 5 tissue blocks, any stage. My understanding is if 6 tissue blocks were taken on any stage you would use 17315. If stage one, two, three  and four had six tissue blocks you would code as follows:

17311, 17315, 17312 x 5 17315 x3


----------

